# "Ecu Not Detected" message on my auto pilot



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

Anyone ever get this error before? My unit is brand new and I think I received a dud. I'm troubleshooting with Jeremy over email.











_Modified by 2800kubik at 9:54 PM 5-1-2010_


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: "Ecu Not Detected" message on my auto pilot (2800kubik)*

Jeremy should be able to take care of you on this. Have you tried another cat5 cable? Is the red light blinking on the ecu?


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: "Ecu Not Detected" message on my auto pilot (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

I just had my ecu & controller replaced by airlift and I'm still getting the same message. Is it possible I got a bad unit again? I've tried a couple of CAT5 cables with no luck. I'm going to try some more I can find just in case.
Anyone ever experience this problem?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

That error is usually the DSL cable. Is the ecu getting power? do you have the flashing light?


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yes, the ECU is getting 13.8V with the engine running and the red LED is flashing.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (2800kubik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2800kubik* »_Yes, the ECU is getting 13.8V with the engine running and the red LED is flashing.

if red light if flashing its not the ecu...check the controller cable 
i had same issue last week on an install...had no flashing lights at all and controller stating ecu not detected.....my ecu was toasted...replaced by airlift and its all good


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

I have confirmed with a multimeter that the CAT5 cables I've tried are working fine. There is continuity in all wires and no shorts present.
Is my luck that bad that I received a faulty controller as a replacement?


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

hey man im gonna call you tomorrow and ill meet up with you and well swap out controllers/ecu's and get this figured out.


----------

